# Evento de precipitação 29 - 31 de Outubro de 2010



## Daniel Vilão (31 Out 2010 às 13:31)

Deixo por aqui um resumo provisório das precipitações somadas ao longo destes 3 dias de precipitação intensa.

Dia 29: 48,8 mm
Dia 30: 63,0 mm
Dia 31: 7,0 mm*
-----------------
Total: 118,8 mm


*Até às 13:29h.


Depois de terminado o dia farei a rectificação do valor final.


----------



## PDias (31 Out 2010 às 14:46)

Boa tarde,

venho aqui deixar os meus valores bem mais modestos:

Dia 29 - 23,7mm
Dia 30 - 11,4mm
Dia 31 (até 14.45H) - 3,9mm

Total do mês de Outubro até agora - 127,5mm

Até logo!


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Out 2010 às 20:49)

Os valores, aqui na Atalaia,Montijo destes dias são os seguintes:


Dia 29 - 10mm
Dia 30 - 15mm
Dia 31 - 5.5mm ( O dia ainda não acabou e ainda veem mais aguaceiros)

No total foram 30,5mm nos tres dias.
O vento teve rajadas máximas na ordem dos 50km/h.
O WindChill teve uma minima incrivel, enquanto chovia, de 5ºC !!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2010 às 00:21)

Por Queluz, os seguintes valores:

Dia 29 - 29,4 mm
Dia 30 - 26,8 mm
Dia 31 - 6,6 mm

Total - 62,8 mm


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2010 às 01:12)

Dia 29/10/2010: *40,0mm*
Dia 30/10/2010: *47,0mm*
Dia 31/10/2010: *8,0mm*

Total 3 dias: *95,0mm*

Apenas como nota de curiosidade, para Lisboa, segundo a normal 71-00, o valor de precipitação média para o mês em questão é de 79,8mm. Por aqui, o valor registado foi superior em 166%, ou seja, *212mm*, sendo que apenas estes 3 últimos dias chegaram para o superar em 15,2mm.


----------



## 1337 (1 Nov 2010 às 03:13)

o acumulado dos 3 dias foi 117 mm


----------



## Mjhb (1 Nov 2010 às 08:35)

Foi um episódio agradável, tendo nestes 3 últimos dias acumulado tanta precipitação como no resto do mês.

29/10 - 33.7mm
30/10- 28.9mm
31/10 - 33.2mm

Total do evento - 91.5mm


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Nov 2010 às 11:43)

Foi um belo evento:

Dia 29: 31,5mm
Dia 30: 16,6mm
Dia 31: 11,7mm

TOTAL dos 3 dias: 59,8mm


----------



## PDias (1 Nov 2010 às 12:24)

Bom dia,
por aqui o acumulado dos 3 dias é o seguinte:

Dia 29 - 23,7mm
Dia 30 - 11,4mm
Dia 31 - 6mm

Total - 41,1mm


----------



## zejorge (1 Nov 2010 às 13:05)

Boa tarde

Aqui deixo os valores registados nesses 3 dias.

  Dia 29/10  -  22,3 mm
  Dia 30/10  -  29,7 mm
  Dia 31/10  -  11,8 mm

*TOTAL*   -  *63,8 mm*

Cumpts


----------



## HotSpot (1 Nov 2010 às 15:45)

Por cá este evento teve menos precipitação que o do inicio do mês.

Dia 29: 19,6 mm
Dia 30: 28,6 mm
Dia 31: 1,4 mm

Total: 49,6 mm


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Nov 2010 às 17:40)

Bom fim de dia

Um evento normal para esta zona...ou seja, chuva perfeitamente dentro da normalidade.
De facto na zona litoral centro, principalmente área de Lisboa e zonas adjacentes tiveram precipitação de respeito

*Dia 29 - 33,7 mm
Dia 30 - 28,4 mm
Dia 31 - 22,1 mm

Total precipitação: 84,2 mm*


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2010 às 19:11)

Boas noites! 

Dia 29: 36,0 mm

Dia 30: 24,8 mm

Dia 31: 26,4 mm

Total:  *87,2 mm*

Pelos padrões do litoral Norte considero um evento normal/razoável.


----------



## lsalvador (1 Nov 2010 às 19:38)

Por Tomar tivemos

Dia 29 - 23.6 mm
Dia 30 - 31.2 mm
Dia 31 - 12.8 mm

Um total de 67.6 mm em 3 dias.


----------



## DRC (1 Nov 2010 às 20:34)

Acumulados neste evento *80,8 mm* na Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Nov 2010 às 22:28)

Por Cernache do Bonjardim, registei os seguintes valores:

Dia 29 - 29,7 mm
Dia 30 - 16,2 mm
Dia 31 - 21,2 mm

Total - 67,1 mm


----------



## Lousano (1 Nov 2010 às 22:44)

Lousã:

Dia 29: 28,4mm
Dia 30: 15,0mm
Dia 31: 30,5mm

Total - 73,9mm


----------



## AnDré (2 Nov 2010 às 10:47)

Em Odivelas, o evento foi também de muita precipitação:

Dia 29: 38mm
Dia 30: 48mm
Dia 31: 9mm

Total: *95mm*.


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2010 às 13:02)

Precipitação em Setúbal entre o dia 29 e o dia 31 

Dia 29: *9,6mm*
Dia 30:  *17,4mm*
Dia 31: *1,0mm*

Total:*28,0mm*

Um pouco fraco tendo em conta os valores aqui dos arredores mas a verdade é que está dentro do que o GFS mais ou menos previa para estes 3 dias aqui em Setúbal


----------



## Gerofil (2 Nov 2010 às 22:53)

Precipitação de precipitação entre o dia 29 e o dia 31 de Outubro:

*ESTREMOZ*

Dia 29: *18,4 mm*
Dia 30: *33,7 mm*
Dia 31: *10,9 mm*

Total:   *63,0 mm*

*ELVAS/CAIA*

Dia 29: *10,7 mm*
Dia 30: *31,6 mm*
Dia 31: * 4,4 mm*

Total:   *46,7 mm*

*ÉVORA/DIVOR*

Dia 29: *14,5 mm*
Dia 30: *50,6 mm*
Dia 31: * 7,5 mm*

Total:   *72,6 mm*


FONTE: COTR


----------

